# some kind of old doodles!



## mil (Jul 25, 2016)

Haven't drawn very much digitally lately, but I figured I could post a couple of really quick doodles i made for some friends a few months ago :vs_snail::vs_snail:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

literally a couple of pictures XD they look good. nice color schemes.


----------



## mil (Jul 25, 2016)

abt2k15 said:


> literally a couple of pictures XD they look good. nice color schemes.


haha thank you!:biggrin:


----------

